# Art > Personal Art >  B & F Thanksgiving 2013 - An appetizer

## Gilliatt Gurgle

I received a telegram from Ben and Franklin, informing me that they are still abroad on a Gothic tour of France. After moving north from Italy, Ben convinced Franklin to celebrate this year's Thanksgiving in Chartres. Ben felt it was long over due for Franklin to get a taste of High Gothic's most beloved cathedral. 
Unfortunately, Franklin spent a little too much time ogling the topless birds down in Nice, causing Ben to miss the Thanksgiving deadline for posting his latest artistic endeavor; "Elements du Chartres". However, he was able to advance a study sketch and a work in progress, an appetizer of sorts.
Franklin indicates that he and Ben hope to be back in Texas by Christmas with completed work in hand wrapped up in a bow.


Final study sketch:




Work in progress:




B & F Thanksgiving 2012


B & F Thanksgiving 2011


B & F Thanksgiving 2010


B & F Thanksgiving 2009

----------


## YesNo

Nice appetizers. I see Ben and Franklin have survived many Thanksgivings.

----------


## qimissung

Those guys. They're such turkeys.  :Smile:

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Nice appetizers. I see Ben and Franklin have survived many Thanksgivings.





> Those guys. They're such turkeys.


It is amazing how they manage to dodge the bullet.
Thanks for the visit.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Af1h4ib...%3DAf1h4ibpKJA

Qimi - are you surviving the sleet and ice?
I'll post a couple of pics on the outside your window thread

----------


## qimissung

Brrr! I'm staying inside today, and maybe all weekend! How about you? 

Thanks for sharing your lovely art, by the way. I'm enjoying Ben and Franklin's annual visit.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Brrr! I'm staying inside today, and maybe all weekend! How about you? 
> ...


Pretty much stuck inside as we'll, other than stepping out for brief walk, clearing off the car, collect some wood, feed birds, etc.

----------


## Maximilianus

Great art, and they all look so elaborate!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Great art, and they all look so elaborate!



Hello Max, thanks for stopping by to take a look, the 2013 entry is still dragging along. It appears that Ben and Franklin bit off more than they could chew this time around, but they are progressing nonetheless.
And a late happy birthday by the way.

----------


## Maximilianus

Thank you, Gilliatt, and keep up the great art!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> I received a telegram from Ben and Franklin, informing me that they are still abroad on a Gothic tour of France. After moving north from Italy, Ben convinced Franklin to celebrate this year's Thanksgiving in Chartres. Ben felt it was long over due for Franklin to get a taste of High Gothic's most beloved cathedral. 
> Unfortunately, Franklin spent a little too much time ogling the topless birds down in Nice, causing Ben to miss the Thanksgiving deadline for posting his latest artistic endeavor; "Elements du Chartres". However, he was able to advance a study sketch and a work in progress, an appetizer of sorts.
> Franklin indicates that he and Ben hope to be back in Texas by Christmas with completed work in hand wrapped up in a bow.
> 
> ...


Has it been 3 years?, well things do move a little slower in Chartres and that suits Ben and Franklin just fine. Nevertheless, some progress was made on their next acquisition. In the meantime they're shot glasses are raised in celebration of Thanksgiving.

----------


## YesNo

Happy Thanksgiving and that's a nice drawing desk. I think I see the turkeys at the bottom.

----------

